# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Shpejtësia e shkarkimit

## Darius

Po e hap kete teme i shtyre thjesht nga kurioziteti. Sa ju arrin shpejtesia maksimale ne shkarkime, ose me sakte kur ka qene me e larta qe mbani mend, ne perputhje me shpjetesine qe ju jep kompania juaj. Sot po beja nje shkarkim dhe kjo ishte shpejtesia me te cilin po terhiqej filmi.

----------


## Darius

Ne fakt mbas disa minutash shpejtesia levizi edhe me shume

----------


## strange

Mos e ki Babën Ministër ti Darius? :P

Une me e larta qe e kam pa ka qen 400 kb/sec nuk përqendrohem ta shikoj se ne sa kb ne sec arrin, vetëm e lëshoj dhe punoj ne anën tjetër.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Mua maksimumi 500kb/s, asnjehere me teper!

----------


## OO7

*1.27 MB/s* e maj mend qe me ka arrit ne *Shqiperi* kur kam pas linjen e vjeter *Adanet*. Kurse ne Angli me *BT* kam arrit *1.08 MB/s* ndersa me *Orange 1.7 MB/s.*

----------


## Jack Watson

140KB/s

Varja.

----------


## Darius

Nje minut, mos ngaterrohet shpejtesia e internetit me ate te shkarkimit. Une po flas vetem per shkarkimin sepse shpejtesia e internetit qe perdor une eshte:

----------


## OO7

Te kuptojme Darius, nuk e ngaterrojme *bit* me *byte* mos ki merak  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

nje here kur po shkarkoja me http arrita deri ne 600 e ca kb/s. gjynaf te qahem.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

3kb/s....LoooooL..Kaq eshte me Albtelekom...

----------


## Diesel Industry

po varet nga serveri gjithmone......dhe nga orari kur shkarkon.
Nga Rapidshare e kam kaluar 1mb/s ne kohet me te mira.... kurse mesatarisht luhatet tel 200-250kb/s

----------


## LaCosTa

Shpejtesia e download mvaret edhe prej ngarkeses se rrjetit.Une kur download ne mengjes e kam 250-280 kb/s ,kurse mbas dite dhe ne mbremje e kam mesatarisht 200-230 kb/s.

----------


## mendimi

mendoj se eshte ceshtje e kabllove te vjeter ne shumicen e vendeve, te pakten ky eshte arsyetimi qe kam marr nga ankesat une dhe disa te tjere qe njoh.

gjithashtu patjeter eshte mashtrim i kompanive shperndarese.

Megjithese e paguaj per 16000, nuk me vjen mbi 7000 kb

Shkarkimi sillet mes 650 deri 750 kb/sek. U habita qe dikush ka mbi 1 megabit shkarkim

----------


## s138942

Bera prove te shkarkoj nje mp3 ne nje sit shqiptar dhe me shkoj tek 384kb/sek ndersa pastaj provova te shkarkoj nje fail ne nje sit tjeter tip rapidshare dhe arrita 960kb/sek , sa per linjen e kam te mire nga kompania fastweb me fibra ottica (10.0 Mbps).

----------


## frank001

> Bera prove te shkarkoj nje mp3 ne nje sit shqiptar dhe me shkoj tek 384kb/sek ndersa pastaj provova te shkarkoj nje fail ne nje sit tjeter tip rapidshare dhe arrita 960kb/sek , sa per linjen e kam te mire nga kompania fastweb me fibra ottica (10.0 Mbps).




ME FAL QE PO TE PYES SA LEK KA KUSHTUAR VENDOSJA E INTERNETIT NE SHTEPINE TUAJ DHE SA LEK PAGUANI NE MUAJ.. ISHA I INTERESUAR TA MERRJA DHE UNE..FALEMINDERIT

----------


## RaPSouL

500 kb/sec , ky eshte momentalisht ketu ne Maqedoni me i shpejti!

----------


## drague

Download-Geschwindigkeit:

6.150 kbit/s

(769 kByte/s)
Upload-Geschwindigkeit:

897 kbit/s

(112 kByte/s)
Shpejtesia nuk eshte asnjeher kostante.pastaj varet nga e ul filmin.

----------


## s138942

> ME FAL QE PO TE PYES SA LEK KA KUSHTUAR VENDOSJA E INTERNETIT NE SHTEPINE TUAJ DHE SA LEK PAGUANI NE MUAJ.. ISHA I INTERESUAR TA MERRJA DHE UNE..FALEMINDERIT


E kam vendosur para 1 viti e gjysem dhe perveq nje tarife per instalimin fillestar (rreth 40 euro mos gabosha) paguaja 50 euro a 52 sme kujtohet mire ne muaj per internetin 24/7 (10.0 Mbps) kisha dhe 3 muajt e par falas dhe per fat pallati kishte dhe fibra ottica keshtu eshte i shpejte ne maksimun dhe per mendimin ti fast webi eshte me i miri por dhe me i kushtueshmi ketu ne Itali, gjithsesi duke par qmimin pak te madh para nje muaji ju bera kerkesen per ta shkeputur kontraten me to dhe po shikoja per ndonje kompani tjeter qe kushtojne tek 20 euro por jan me te ngadalta, por pa kaluar java me telefonojne vet ato dhe me bejne oferte 26 euro ne muaj, pra nga 52 ma ben 26 dhe normal qe e pranova direkt , pra un ta keshilloj si kompani pastaj varet se sa te bejne qe te paguash si fillestar qe je por gjithsesi pasi te mbarojsh kontraten e par me to 6 ose 12 mujore bej si un se me siguri te bejne oferte te mire.

----------


## Darius

Nuk kam qene duke download mIRC mer po nga mIRC  :pa dhembe:

----------


## OO7

> E kam vendosur para 1 viti e gjysem dhe perveq nje tarife per instalimin fillestar (rreth 40 euro mos gabosha) paguaja 50 euro a 52 sme kujtohet mire ne muaj per internetin 24/7 (10.0 Mbps) kisha dhe 3 muajt e par falas dhe per fat pallati kishte dhe fibra ottica keshtu eshte i shpejte ne maksimun dhe per mendimin ti fast webi eshte me i miri por dhe me i kushtueshmi ketu ne Itali, gjithsesi duke par qmimin pak te madh para nje muaji ju bera kerkesen per ta shkeputur kontraten me to dhe po shikoja per ndonje kompani tjeter qe kushtojne tek 20 euro por jan me te ngadalta, por pa kaluar java me telefonojne vet ato dhe me bejne oferte 26 euro ne muaj, pra nga 52 ma ben 26 dhe normal qe e pranova direkt , pra un ta keshilloj si kompani pastaj varet se sa te bejne qe te paguash si fillestar qe je por gjithsesi pasi te mbarojsh kontraten e par me to 6 ose 12 mujore bej si un se me siguri te bejne oferte te mire.


si 52 si 26 prape shume eshte. £8 bo 8 MB/s Orange.

----------

